

Twilio Releases Subaccounts for Multi-Tenant Apps - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2011/02/announcing-twilio-subaccounts.html

======
ajju
The documentation suggests basic admin things like transferring numbers to
subaccounts require an API call. It would be nice to be able to do this using
Twilio's web interface.

~~~
mahmud
Last time I played with Twilio (more than 14 months ago, IIRC); i just created
a repl for it and started using it instead of the web or naked API. It's a
good idea to get in the habit of creating mini shells that expose _just_ the
command you need.

I think Norvig's PAIP has a utility for generating shells, if not, write one.

